# Snow Plowing Subs Indianapolis



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

We are now accepting resumes for Snow Plowing subs in the Indianapolis Metro area.

We have the MOST work and BEST pay in the area !!!!!

Please send your info to: [email protected]

Include the following...

1> Name & address of business
2> tax ID #
3> Insurance carrier
4> Equipment
5> Availability for plowing


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Time is running out....only a few spots left for subs. Plenty of work when it snows.

Indy's # 1 Snow Plowing Contractor 

We have the BEST pay scale and the MOST work for area subs.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey KIp PM me I am in Indy. WHat you got to do anything south Greenwood, southport,Beech Grove.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

The Best Never Rest....24hr service


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Now Hiring Sub Contractors.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

what is your pay breakdown for 8 2 V and 7 6 straight?


----------

